# S13 weight reduction



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

what would it take to get a 240sx with a Sr20DET swap to 1900lbs?


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

I think you'd have to make a tube frame and use all CF body panels at that point. It wouldn't be too hard to get to 2300, but 1900 is really low. I think a stripped rolling shell would weigh only a little less than that.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Best I think I could get to is high 2100's with polycarbonate windshields, gutted doors, fiberglass panels, and lightweight wheels / seats / etc.

Check out my S13 Weight Savings Guide. If you have any questions, I would be glad to answer them. I have completely gutted my hatchback for racing purposes.

-Andy


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks for the info


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I thought a stock s13 weighed 2480lbs?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> I thought a stock s13 weighed 2480lbs?



i think its about 2700-2800 something like that, im not too sure.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

Loki said:


> i think its about 2700-2800 something like that, im not too sure.


stock curb weight (no driver) with a full tank of gas for a USDM S13 coupe is 1699 lbs, the hatchback is somewhere around 50 lbs more, and the convertible? .... dont get the convertible


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

tyrannix said:


> stock curb weight (no driver) with a full tank of gas for a USDM S13 coupe is 1699 lbs, the hatchback is somewhere around 50 lbs more, and the convertible? .... dont get the convertible


 fastback is ~2769 i think the coupe would be 2699 not 1699


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

kilty_0 said:


> fastback is ~2769 i think the coupe would be 2699 not 1699


Close. 2747 for a 93 manual SE hatchback. The coupe in the same year and trim is 2712.

Go to driftkat.com, then select the model year for most of the information you'd ever need. I'm pretty sure the site owner took this information directly from Nissan USA literature. :thumbup:


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

kilty_0 said:


> fastback is ~2769 i think the coupe would be 2699 not 1699


typo, you got it, coupe is 2699


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

tyrannix said:


> stock curb weight (no driver) with a full tank of gas for a USDM S13 coupe is 1699 lbs, the hatchback is somewhere around 50 lbs more, and the convertible? .... dont get the convertible



thats crazzy to think it would be 1700...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Design and build a remote control computer to steer and drive your car for you. That'll save the 200 pounds of driver.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

The S14 240sx weighs close to 2700 lbs. I was told that the S13 weighs about 200-250lbs less than the s14 body. So this means the:

S13 coupe weighs about 2500 lbs. 
Hatchback weighs about 2450 lbs. (Hatchback weighs less)
Convertible weighs about 2578 lbs. (That motor is a heavy sum-bitch) 

Now a honda CRX weighs 1600 lbs. 1643 to be exact, so how do you guys figure a 240 weighs as much as a crx when it's double it's size?


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

"Hatchback weighs less" 

:thumbdwn:


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Weights for a CRX and models...

HF DX Si
1713/778	1819/826	1883/855

They are not all 1700 lbs...

I second that coupes are lighter than hatches.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> The S14 240sx weighs close to 2700 lbs. I was told that the S13 weighs about 200-250lbs less than the s14 body. So this means the:
> 
> S13 coupe weighs about 2500 lbs.
> Hatchback weighs about 2450 lbs. (Hatchback weighs less)
> Convertible weighs about 2578 lbs. (That motor is a heavy sum-bitch)


This is completely wrong. Please see my above post.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

OK to end this little debate on the curb weight of the vehicle in it's respective trim. These numbers are according to Consumer Guide Automotive:

Coupe = 2699 lbs
Hatchback = 2730 lbs
Convertible = 2800 lbs

You can find these numbers on http://auto.consumerguide.com/Auto/Used/reviews/full/index.cfm/id/2218/act/usedcarreviewspecs/

That should end that debate. Now back to the purpose of this thread which was to help this man get his car to lose 800+ pounds. The answer: Cut it in half, and then attach bicycle training wheels to the back and move the fuel tank into the passenger seat area, and voila, now all you have to do is use magic and you now have a good working 240 that weighs less than 1900 pounds. Be sure to tell us how that goes.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Largest Weight Reductions:

Carbon/Fiberglass Hatch with Lexan
Carbon/Fiberglass One Piece Front End
Remove HVAC...everything, fans, switches, etc
Remove Everything that has previously listed (obvious ones escpecially)
Replace headlamps with non-flip models (preferably custom lighter shroud)
Replace all suspension components with lighter adjustable counterparts
Aluminum Driveshaft
Strip unnecessary wiring, brackets, etc.
Replace roof section with carbon or aluminum (really sneaky)
Carbon/FRP/Fiberglass race seat with side mount brackets
Replace door skins with Carbon panels
Replace dash with aluminum or carbon counterpart

As you can see these lists aren't cheap to say the least...


----------



## Suicide.Veteran (Jul 29, 2005)

well after all the debates, we can establish that ur pretty effed, good luck, and lets stay on topic


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 23, 2005)

*S13 weight*

You never did say if this weight reduction was for the street, drag race or what? If it's for the street they you have to keep all your glass DOT legal, the windshield along weighs around 35lbs, but if you're talking about a track only car you could get it close to 1900lbs cause i've took a 240 down to 2140 with a NASCAR type full roll cage, 120ft of 2in rollbar tubing is almost 100lbs, so I was pretty close, if I had really got anal I could have cut out another hundred but it would have been pretty time intensive. If you're talking about a street car though, no way.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

tyrodtom said:


> if you're talking about a track only car you could get it close to 1900lbs cause i've took a 240 down to 2140 with a NASCAR type full roll cage, 120ft of 2in rollbar tubing is almost 100lbs, so I was pretty close, if I had really got anal I could have cut out another hundred but it would have been pretty time intensive.


Wow, that's a damned-low weight with the cage. What did you cut out, specifically over and above what I cut (see the link in my first post)? Do you have anything on the internet about your project?

-Andy


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

2Fass240us said:


> Wow, that's a damned-low weight with the cage. What did you cut out, specifically over and above what I cut (see the link in my first post)? Do you have anything on the internet about your project?
> 
> -Andy


lmao god damn for real!!!!

i like watching you guys strip down that 240sx till its in its birthday suit
and would love 2 watch more of that weight keep dropping off so ya tell him what you did so we can all read about it.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> i like watching you guys strip down that 240sx till its in its birthday suit
> and would love 2 watch more of that weight keep dropping off so ya tell him what you did so we can all read about it.


Are you talking about my car & website? If yes, we're not done yet! I will probably cut out the sunroof frame this weekend and prep the top of the car to rivet sheet aluminum there. Then I'm painting the whole top gloss black (rattlecan, of course).


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

2Fass240us said:


> Are you talking about my car & website? If yes, we're not done yet! I will probably cut out the sunroof frame this weekend and prep the top of the car to rivet sheet aluminum there. Then I'm painting the whole top gloss black (rattlecan, of course).


For God's sake, just use a single stage urethane paint. I've seen too many nice 240's ruined by shicey spray bomb paint jobs. Just spend the $60 and get a gallon of gloss black.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 23, 2005)

This is a circle track car, no windows except a 1/8 lexan windshield, door skins only, every unecessary part or bracket removed, dash and everything under it gone, the foam and tar pad against the firewall was 22lbs. It's got a 8 gal. fuel cell, but it's in a steel can surrounded by inch sguare tubing probably weighs close to what a stock tank would, but one heck of a lot safer. Reducing weight is very time intensive; look at everything and ask yourself, does that serve a purpose? If it is something the car doesn't need, get rid of it. Of course don't go too far or you'll never finish the car. Be very careful when you get around the structure of the car and be aware that the windshield and quarter windows provide some of the structures strengt. I've got no web site, I've only been around computors for 6 months. Can't you tell??


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> For God's sake, just use a single stage urethane paint. I've seen too many nice 240's ruined by shicey spray bomb paint jobs. Just spend the $60 and get a gallon of gloss black.


yea hes got a point there lol
give it a nice black the rattle can isnt gonna last 4 shit


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

I got my old 93 se coupe down to 2280, but thats with a rb26. Stripped everything.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> For God's sake, just use a single stage urethane paint. I've seen too many nice 240's ruined by shicey spray bomb paint jobs. Just spend the $60 and get a gallon of gloss black.





[High-Octane] said:


> yea hes got a point there lol
> give it a nice black the rattle can isnt gonna last 4 shit


Well, for God's sake, I didn't think of it.  Can you get a quart of it? I don't think I'd need a gallon the just the roof. Where would one obtain it? And does "single stage" mean that you don't have to mix constituents before using it, or that you don't need a primer? I don't know chit about paint.



tyrodtom said:


> Reducing weight is very time intensive; look at everything and ask yourself, does that serve a purpose? If it is something the car doesn't need, get rid of it. Of course don't go too far or you'll never finish the car. Be very careful when you get around the structure of the car and be aware that the windshield and quarter windows provide some of the structures strengt. I've got no web site, I've only been around computors for 6 months. Can't you tell??


This is the approach I've taken throughout the car. Other than the doors, I don't have much to cut out of the car at this point except for sheetmetal here and there when the cage goes in. All the other weight savings will come from using polycarbonate for the windows, the front of which will also come when it's caged.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

The$nail said:


> I got my old 93 se coupe down to 2280, but thats with a rb26. Stripped everything.


BEAST!!! OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lol that thing must have the local FERRARIES going WTF!!!!!!!!


----------

